# How can I shorten a very long mane?



## emilyjeff (21 October 2019)

As per title, horse has quite a messy mane as I've never done much with it in the year or so that I've had him! On his withers it is a normal kind of length/ thickness but the rest is long, like past the bottom of his neck. Now I'd like to tidy it up and get the same length all the way across.

I know manes are supposed to be pulled not cut and I have pulled my old loan horses mane before. I don't really know where to start on this one though, I don't think I'm gonna get it short enough through pulling alone. Any suggestions? I'm thinking about cutting and then pulling? Or cutting it using the blade of the scissors kind of like a knife? 

Any help much appreciated x


----------



## HeyMich (21 October 2019)

Try a solo comb. There's a knack to it, but if it's done right, it can look just like a pulled mane. 

(Don't ask me what the knack is though, as I still struggle! Poor wee pony looks like he's been scalped...)


----------



## Carlosmum (21 October 2019)

I use a tail rake to thin first.  Brush or comb mane to wrong side then comb through with tail rake, this will thin it from underneath.  Brush back the right way and use a combination of rake and scissors to shorten.  Never cut straight across with the scissors.  I use a slanted cut on no more than a few hairs at a time.  Keep combing through to check the length, against the bit next to where you are working, taking off the longest hairs each time.  Be careful not to trim straight to the ground you must go with the slope of the horses neck'.  This usually works for me, I hate pulling and always struggle to get a good finish with a solo.


----------



## be positive (21 October 2019)

I cut off a fair bit of the unwanted length, about half way or maybe a third from where I want to end up, just straight across as by the time it is finished the cut ends will be long gone, then use a rake to thin out the worst usually finishing by pulling or trimming a bit with scissors into the mane not along it but would do it in several stages, get the worst done in one go, taking time to let it settle, plait it over if required and get it how I want which can take a month of faffing with a very long thick mane


----------



## honetpot (21 October 2019)

If itâ€™s really long I take off a fair bit with scissors, then use a rake, or solo comb, working from underneath the mane and I cut on the diagonal so the line is never perfectly straight and looks more natural. From the fist hack it takes about half an hour.


----------



## MiJodsR2BlinkinTite (21 October 2019)

Can I make a suggestion?? Well, two, actually.

Firstly, IF you dare, hogg the whole darn lot. Be done with it. You'll feel better when you've done it!! I've just hogged my two cobs and daily maintenance now we seem to be in "Winter", is just sooohh much easier!! No messy manes, no tangles, no mud everywhere. Bliss!

OR...... if hogging feels a little too brutal, then my advice would be to get a professional "groomer" in to give your horse's mane a professional Tidy. This would be money well spent, and you could watch how they do it so you know for the next time you do a DIY job!

My two mammoths had got massively thick, and totally unmanageable, tails, which I just couldn't manage, they'd got all itchy and horrible, and I was losing the will to live with them!! 

Then I got a professional clipping-person in to do both of mine, and she did a Tail Tidy. MUCH much better! Two tails that actually look like a "normal" horse, and beautifully and blissfully manageable!


----------



## Leo Walker (21 October 2019)

I'd cut it. Cut in a straight line about 3 inches longer than you want it and then cut into it with the scissors on a diagnol angle until its shortens up to the length you want it. I wouldnt use a mane rake. They snap the hair off and it grows back weird. If you need to take some thickness off as well then you can cut up at the roots on the underneath.


----------



## Red-1 (21 October 2019)

I have done them when they are like this with thinning scissors. 

I take a section at a time and do a cut at the top, cut in the middle and cut at the bottom of where I want the mane to end up. Go up the mane and then do the same the next day. Once it is to, or near, the length you want then cut upwards into the mane with the thinning scissors. 

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/THINNING...919823?hash=item4b662f400f:g:cGwAAOSwUMBcNt6P


----------



## Auslander (21 October 2019)

MiJodsR2BlinkinTite said:



			Can I make a suggestion?? Well, two, actually.

Firstly, IF you dare, hogg the whole darn lot. Be done with it. You'll feel better when you've done it!! I've just hogged my two cobs and daily maintenance now we seem to be in "Winter", is just sooohh much easier!! No messy manes, no tangles, no mud everywhere. Bliss!
		
Click to expand...

I'm seriously considering hogging Alf (leaving his forelock though, so he still looks like him!) this winter, in an attempt to wrest back control of his mane! I reckon that by the time his neck rug comes off next year, it'll be just long enough to look like a mane, and it'll be all the same length


----------



## Jeni the dragon (22 October 2019)

I'd definitely start with scissors! I find it tends to break too much if it's long and I'm pulling it. 
My lot will be getting manes tidyed up this week, and pretty sure I'll just use scissors on them all!


----------



## PapaverFollis (22 October 2019)

You can get a pretty good look using just scissors to be honest.  I tend to pull hair if the horse doesn't mind (Granny horse and the exracer would both fall asleep while having their mane pulled!) But if they don't like it I'll use scissors. Diagonal cuts on decreasing size gives you a fairly natural looking like.  If it needs thinning it's more tricky as its hard not to get spikey bits with any method.   But scissors is a perfectly acceptable place to start to shorten it.


----------



## emilyjeff (23 October 2019)

Thanks for the suggestions everyone.
I think I'm gonna have a go at it this weekend, I'll post pictures if it turns out ok!


----------

